# Tote Blanks



## mardiv (May 12, 2008)

I have the basic blanks that I embroider. but I found a bunch of really cute ones yesterday online. It took me about 6 hours but I was able to find out the vendors for most of them. One has still stumped me (why do they make it so hard to find them?) I have the name so I will keep working on that one.

But these I have photos of but no idea what brand they are. Anyone have any ideas? I know they are mass produced since the final products embroidered sell for about $20 (and the rest of their lines I found were the same). Just can't figure these out. Any help would be awesome and would save me from ripping out the rest of my hair!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

Go to overstockbags.com

You will need to set up an account to see the product lines. 

The black purse looks like a model 5076, they might not have it in black right now.

They carry a boat load of purses and bags that are embroidery friendly.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks John...good to know. 

I've seen a cosmetic bag along the same line as that top black and white one, and spent a good deal of time looking for it.

I agree, mardiv...why do they make it so hard to find these things?

I guess shops that sell primarily on line like that because they have more of an exclusive.


----------



## ChristyC (Feb 12, 2008)

I've spent hours searching online, too. And have come up completely empty except for canvas totes (several suppliers carry those, including TSC.) Thank you John S for the info!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

ChristyC said:


> I've spent hours searching online, too. And have come up completely empty except for canvas totes (several suppliers carry those, including TSC.) Thank you John S for the info!


Take a look at these. They are embroidery friendly.

AlyCatDesigns

BagWorks Wholesale


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Alpha - Hy806 reversible print terry-lined tote. www.alphashirt.com They have other cute styles too.


This isn't a source for canvas totes but if you are looking for really cute, embroidery-friendly bags (duffel, lunch bag, cosmetic laundry, backpacks) check out Chocolate Giraffe, Rock Star Sequin, Pink Pony, Oh My! Come on in to see the new stuff! | mint™ .


----------



## mardiv (May 12, 2008)

SunEmbroidery said:


> This isn't a source for canvas totes but if you are looking for really cute, embroidery-friendly bags (duffel, lunch bag, cosmetic laundry, backpacks) check out Chocolate Giraffe, Rock Star Sequin, Pink Pony, Oh My! Come on in to see the new stuff! | mint™ .



Thanks Jennifer! These are REALLY CUTE! have you monogrammed on their products before?
Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks to all of you for sharing these sources. I have been looking for those dopp kit type bags for over a year...seriously.

I sell a good deal of the OGIO dopp/travel kit (sanmar.com), but I want to carry that other style as well, and I just could not find embroidery friendly styles at wholesale.

Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## guest29928 (Mar 30, 2008)

I don't know where you can find that black purse with the bow, but I wanted to tell you that I hope you DO find it. It is REALLY CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Haley


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I haven't embroidered these products (we do small business & corporate work) but I've heard from other embroiderers that they are very nice. Oh Mint is a part of Flying Circle Bag Company. They have lots of different bags that you might be able to use. 

Promotional Bags, Imprinted Promotional Bags, Embroidered Promotional Bags, Custom Promotional Bags

Another company you might want to check is Pendergrass 1-800-748-7655. They provide spa accessories including waffle weave robes, cosmetic bags, wraps and towels in lots of colors.


----------



## KenS (Apr 27, 2007)

For kids, our best selling bags are from Stephen Joseph bags. People buy them for diaper bags and when the kids get older they use them as backpacks.

Stephen Joseph Inc.


----------



## mardiv (May 12, 2008)

KenS said:


> For kids, our best selling bags are from Stephen Joseph bags. People buy them for diaper bags and when the kids get older they use them as backpacks.
> 
> Stephen Joseph Inc.


yea they have really cute stuff but they only sell to brick and mortar stores. bummer!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

mardiv said:


> yea they have really cute stuff but they only sell to brick and mortar stores. bummer!


I don't have a brick and mortar store and I buy from Stephen Joseph. My embroidery business is home based with a website store. I had no problem opening an account with Stephen Joseph.


----------



## mardiv (May 12, 2008)

lizziemaxine said:


> I don't have a brick and mortar store and I buy from Stephen Joseph. My embroidery business is home based with a website store. I had no problem opening an account with Stephen Joseph.


REALLY?! My friends and I have tried MANY MANY times to open an account with them. Hmmm. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## mardiv (May 12, 2008)

mardiv said:


> REALLY?! My friends and I have tried MANY MANY times to open an account with them. Hmmm. Thanks for letting me know!


just got off the phone with them and they said that they must see a brick and mortar store. They even asked for a photo of the front of the store.

I don't know if you are in S. Cali. but things always seem harder here! sigh.... oh, well


----------



## curtrnev (May 28, 2007)

Go to wholesalepursesandjewelry.com and click on embroiderable bags. They have bags that are pretty much identical to the black bag with polka dot handles you have pictured.


----------

